# Few of my finished works



## V. Lehtonen (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know if this is a right place to add this, but here's few of my works from school and from training. All of these were made with the help of CNC, but without any help from a teacher or classmates (I had to teach them how to do these things :-X ). So far I've gotten familiar with Fanuc and Haas controls ( Haas is my favourite) with both milling and turning. For generating toolpaths I've used Mastercam, Mastercam art and own mind (the best choice). My former teacher tried to make me an temporary advisor for school to teach 3D milling and 3D engraving, but I had to decline that offer  :-\ . 

I also try to make guide videos of all my CNC works to YouTube. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfl5OOK8cc&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spchZiJiEpw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UFC0gIUK94&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDQQMW0SwcA&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3fePnvRIq4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dsquire (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi

Those are all great projects. That must make you feel pretty good when the student has to teach the teacher. I feel that with your attitude and a willingness to learn you have a great future ahead of you. Good luck. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## V. Lehtonen (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you Don. :bow:

Here's few more photos. These were made on a CNC lathe.


----------



## V. Lehtonen (Nov 9, 2011)

Few more photos. The crashed part was a supposed to be external thread, but Mastercam tried to make it a square instead of round ???

Other photos are the CNC machines that I'm familiar with :big: :big:


----------



## V. Lehtonen (Dec 17, 2011)

More parts and videos. Feel free to comment, because I can learn from my mistakes and everyone here :bow: :bow:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDzXGFQ-v8&feature=g-upl&context=G2f8bcefAUAAAAAAAAAA[/ame]


----------



## V. Lehtonen (Jan 21, 2012)

More videos, this time it's Seco Tools demonstration part. I love those new generation endmills :bow: . Material is plain steel and the feedrate could have been 3X higher 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fg4hhYCVII[/ame]


----------



## V. Lehtonen (May 6, 2012)

Hello again, still bothering you with videos  . This time about feeds, speeds and surface finishes.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxEHCOD1WSc&feature=g-upl[/ame]

And with a different tone;

I'm representing Finland at EuroSkills 2012 at Belgium in CNC- milling woohoo1 woohoo1


----------



## V. Lehtonen (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello again  . This time I made my version of the machinist's cube...

And one dynamic milling path  ;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es8WpSah6ec[/ame]


----------



## V. Lehtonen (Sep 1, 2013)

One of Skills Finland's team leaders is retiring from his position so I got the great idea to make a "skills" boot for him  . Made of solid block of aluminium.


----------

